# boneless leg of lamb



## Wolves1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Does anyone have a chart of how long to smoke per pound at what temperature.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 6, 2018)

Chart? No. Too many variables to make a chart work. What is the weight?  What are the dimensions? What temp you plan to smoke at? How done do you like the lamb? How hot can your smoker go? Do you plan to brine or inject anything? Need a little more info...JJ


----------



## Wolves1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Picking one up Saturday not sure of weight, let’s say 5 pounds. Smoker Temp 250 to 275. Medium internal temp about 135. No bribe no injection. How long per pound do you think?


----------

